# Ceramic pads from eBay vs autozone or other store



## GRed (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a 04 Hyundai Santa fe 3.5 I was curious if getting ceramic pads from eBay vs autozone although autozone now is scrutinizing them more on return for defect not so much on replacement when It came time to another brake jobfor their free replacement. Autozone wants 35.99, eBay ranges 18.99 to 27.99 it doesn't appear to have hardware for either. 
Ebay...Complete Set of Front and Rear Premium Brake Pads with Lifetime Warranty (Fits: 2004 Hyundai Santa Fe) 27.70 

Is it worth buying online or just from your local store? I won't have this car another 3yrs at most.

NEW PREMIUM COMPLETE SET OF FRONT CERAMIC DISC BRAKE PADS WITH SHIMS (Fits: 2004 Hyundai Santa Fe) 18.99


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

If you don't mind brake noise. Most cheap pads you will get some squeaking.


----------



## GRed (Dec 15, 2011)

Cjm94' explain...are you saying both are cheap...keep in mind I'm not keeping this car at most 2-3 yrs


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Cheaper pads are made of lower quality materials and tend to make noise. A quality set of pads are usually around $50-60. Not saying you are guaranteed to get noise, but its why our shop will not use cheap pads we are tired of complaints of noise


----------



## GRed (Dec 15, 2011)

I totally hear what your saying but...what about you buy what you can afford and within reason.being it will be history in 2 yrs or so..maybe sooner. If I had a high end vehicle I would put down 50-60 or more on a set. But for this car I'm trying to get an answer if its worth buying online vs the local stores


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Buy the best you can afford. They are your brakes not an area you want to get too cheap with.


----------



## GRed (Dec 15, 2011)

That I totally agree !!!!!!question.....should the hardware be replaced"


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Should but if not too rusted can be cleaned up and put caliper grease and all moving parts.


----------



## GRed (Dec 15, 2011)

Cool...I appreciate your time I haven't purchased them yet but will look for the rust. Another question.... I seem on youtube that there is 2 Phillip screws on each rotor that require a punch of some kind ????


----------



## GRed (Dec 15, 2011)

I do greese up all parts that should be...


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes they seize in there you may need an impact driver. It's a tool you hit with a hammer to break the screws loose. You may end up having to drill the head of the screw off to remove the rotor. They aren't required to use not all aftermarket rotors will even have the holes to screw them back in place.


----------



## GRed (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok soo most likely they will be either seized or frozen or rusted and if so I will drill the head off and not worry about them. I did read about them. So just the head needs to drilled off and the screw left.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea you will need to grind them flush with the hub


----------

